

A detailed guide to preparing for technical interviews at tech companies - esparantogod
http://tapwage.com/cheatsheets/2015/06/08/how-to-master-the-technical-interview-at-companies-like-facebook-and-google

======
soham
I love the EPI book too. Have met the authors and can vouch for their
competence and sincerity. If you can algorithmically solve the 300 questions
from this book, you're in pretty good shape.

Re: coding, given that most people are not competitive programmers, I'd advise
them to write code for several of these problems.

If you're in the bay area, we also run a meetup and a course on interview
prep: [http://interviewkickstart.com](http://interviewkickstart.com).

